
Home - GibbonMonkeyMan
https://www.pencildrawingmadeeasy.com/
======
gus_massa
Nice drawings. I think it could get more traction here if you don't ask for
the email to get the free chapter.

My guess is that the first part is not so secret to be necessary to keep it
locked. Perhaps you can make it 100% free and even available in Youtube, ask
an email for the second chapter and ask for money for the rest.

Also, try to use a more relevant title here like "Learn pencil drawing the
easy way".

